# Ann Coulter Really Hates Soccer



## groverj3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Coulter: Any growing interest in soccer a sign of nation's moral decay

"If more "Americans" are watching soccer today, it's only because of the demographic switch effected by Teddy Kennedy's 1965 immigration law. I promise you: No American whose great-grandfather was born here is watching soccer. One can only hope that, in addition to learning English, these new Americans will drop their soccer fetish with time."

lolwut?

"Soccer is like the metric system, which liberals also adore because it's European."

"Despite being subjected to Chinese-style brainwashing in the public schools to use centimeters and Celsius..."

Not sure if this belongs in Sports or Politics...

I do know that this is probably the worst thing ever written in the English language.


----------



## Promit (Jun 27, 2014)

Eh, she's phoning it in. Her old material was waaay better. Some seriously artful trolling in her day.


----------



## asher (Jun 27, 2014)

^yup.


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jun 27, 2014)

I like to hope that if we don't talk about her, she'll fade into nonexistence. I've heard squirrels say things that make more sense than the shit she says


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 27, 2014)

...


----------



## Syphon (Jun 27, 2014)

There seems to be far worse filling in for her now a days. The Fox news pundits blatantly state quite a bit of ignorance. Given that they are reporters, it's hard for me to believe that they are not aware of the nature of their entertainment.


----------



## stuglue (Jul 6, 2014)

Never heard of her


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 6, 2014)

For a girl who hates soccer she sure does love kicking balls .


----------

